# Exchange visa



## Latem (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi there,

I've ran into a bit of contradictory situation.
I did an internship in CT last year and the guys I worked for want me back,
because I got an NQF level 6 and speak fluently english dutch and french.

They contacted someone who advised an exchange visa since it's easier to obtain then a General work permit and because they said the cool down period after 1year on an exchange visa no longer exists since the new regulations, however i cannot find anything to support this theory.

So should I go trough with the exchange permit with the risk being send back for a year, or do i try to get an GWP.

Thanks guys


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Latem said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've ran into a bit of contradictory situation.
> I did an internship in CT last year and the guys I worked for want me back,
> ...


What kind of work are you going to do? A critical skills work visa is also an option with those language skills.


----------



## Latem (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi Legalman,

I did my internship for the german E&V properties group, so I would be workings as a property sales advisor for the foreigners in the office.
I do however have a bachelor in construction and real estate management.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

> I would be workings as a property sales advisor for the foreigners in the office


There may be something in here that links to a position on the Critical Skills list.

If not, I'd still advise a GWP since a work visa is the correct visa for you.


----------

